# Aquarium Salt AND Live Plants



## DVader (Jan 19, 2014)

Have read numerous posts telling "Newbie's" to use AQ Salt as a medication for their sick beta. I don't see any posts *asking* the "Newbie's" if they have live plants or artificial ones in the tank. I have read numerous articles online stating "NOT to use salt in an aquarium that has live plants in it." 

When our beta got sick, we bought a small bag of AQ Salt, BUT after reading articles online saying not to use this salt when live plants are in the tank.........we took the salt back to the store. When we first started up our aquarium, all of our plants were artificial, UNTIL we read about the benefits of having real plants. We replaced all of the artificial ones with real ones. We have 5 live ones in our 5 gallon tank. 

I'm doing this Thread as a favor to those "Newbie's", so they will know about AQ Salt and live plants.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

They're are many be nifty to having salt in the tank. I don't usually use it unless I have a fish that looks like it is or could be getting sick. The salt in a directed dose will not hurt your plants. The thing to be careful with is adding too much salt, because after too much salt you start to produce near brackish conditions. This will not be healthy for your fish and plants alike.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

As above. When using salt in a planted or any freshwater tank is using the proper dosing. To much causes a brackish environment that many FW fish will not tolerate the same applies to most plants. But in the regulated small dosing to help cure sickness will not cause harm that will cause long term damage to plants (providing it is little but not very often) just make sure to carry out regular water changes once you use it


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have used salt for quite a while and have had planted tanks for almost as long. The two never had issue with each other.


----------

